# Tire question?



## sierra02 (Sep 14, 2004)

I have a 2002 1500 GMC Sierra X-cab with a 7.5 ft Boss V-plow. I'm looking at new Bridgestone Duelers Revos for it. Should I go with the 8 Ply tire or can I get away with a 6 Ply tire.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

8 ply for extra load capacity up front and higher tire pressures will better stability at speed.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

sierra02 said:


> I have a 2002 1500 GMC Sierra X-cab with a 7.5 ft Boss V-plow. I'm looking at new Bridgestone Duelers Revos for it. Should I go with the 8 Ply tire or can I get away with a 6 Ply tire.


Sierra02,
I've got a 2000 1500 Chev. x-cab and have the Bridgestone Dueler AT's, not the Revo's but I really like the design of the Revo's. I don't know if mine are 6 or 8 ply...but they are load range D. They seem pretty stable at higher speeds with 60lbs pressure. No complaints at all with the tires, good wear, pretty quiet, good traction in snow, could be better on ice however IMO, but overall a good tire IMO. Good luck!

Buck


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Load range "D" is 8 ply ("C" is 6ply and "E" is 10ply) and "D" tires are either 60 or 65PSI max depending on brand.


----------



## CASMEDIC (Dec 15, 2004)

I've got a 2003 Chevy Silverado 1500 Z71. It came stock with the Firestone Wilderness AT tires - junk, simply junk. I got rid of 'em at 9,000 miles. I put the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's on my truck (www.tirerack.com). Size is 265/75 R 16 with an S speed rating and SL weight rating. They have the same load rating (actually, a little more) than the stock tires. The Revo's are amazing (not to mention they look great). I can't get stuck even if I try. But to answer your question, if you've got a V-plow on a 1500, I'd go with the tire that can handle the weight of the plow and truck. If it means the 8-ply, I'd go for it. Better safe than sorry.

-CASMEDIC


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

CASMEDIC said:


> I can't get stuck even if I try.


You just haven't tried hard enough  .

I have heard great stuff about those Revo's. I am not sure that I have ever personally seen a set. I will have to check them out next time I need tires. Wait a minute I need some tires. hmmmmm...


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

look at the cooper st or st-c great tires great prices too


----------

